# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تست زيستو كي بايد بزنم؟؟؟

## Elahe_97

من نميدونم واسه زيست كي تست بزنم...عموميا رو كه چند روز بعد خوندن و رياضي و فيزيكو شيميو همون موقع كه خوندم تست ميزنم..ولي زيستو نميدونم چكار كنم .. بايد همون موقع كه خوندم تستاشو بزنم يا بعد چند روز ؟؟ شما كي تست زيستو ميزنين ؟؟

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_97


من نميدونم واسه زيست كي تست بزنم...عموميا رو كه چند روز بعد خوندن و رياضي و فيزيكو شيميو همون موقع كه خوندم تست ميزنم..ولي زيستو نميدونم چكار كنم .. بايد همون موقع كه خوندم تستاشو بزنم يا بعد چند روز ؟؟ شما كي تست زيستو ميزنين ؟؟


وقتی که میخونی بینش چند تا تست بزن تا خوندنت جهت دار بشه بعد از مطالعه هم بعد چند روز بقیه تست ها رو بزن*

----------


## E.M10

> من نميدونم واسه زيست كي تست بزنم...عموميا رو كه چند روز بعد خوندن و رياضي و فيزيكو شيميو همون موقع كه خوندم تست ميزنم..ولي زيستو نميدونم چكار كنم .. بايد همون موقع كه خوندم تستاشو بزنم يا بعد چند روز ؟؟ شما كي تست زيستو ميزنين ؟؟


امروز درس فردا تستش

----------


## ata.beheshti

سلاام ببینین وقتی تست زیست باید زدکه تقریبا به متن کتاب مسلط باشی بذار مثال بزنم مثلا زیست سال سوم فصل اول رو میخونی قشنگ...شکلارم بررسی میکنی..حالا وقتشه ببینی چه جای متن یا شکل ایراد داری و یا بهتر متوجه نشدی اون موقع تست بدردت میخوره...ینی بعد حلاجی متن کتاب....ینی اول تستای خط به خط ومتنی کتاب که بیشتر مفهومی و ترکیبی نیستن و برای اینکه بفهمی نقاط کوری که از قصل مورد نظز برات موندن کجاهان بعدش بری سراغ تست مفهومی که ببینی عاقا مثلا تو فرایند التهابو کامل میدونی؟؟؟بعدش سراغ تست ترکیبی که ببینی اولا با کدوم فصلا بیشتر ترکیبش میکنن بعد خودت بتونی بیشتر ترکیبی کار کنی.. زمان تست زنیم که بالا گفتم وقتی که احساس کردی متن درسو تقریبا بلدی و داری چاله چوله هارو  شناسایی میکنی که پر کنیشون....با آرزوی سربلندی

----------


## Elahe_97

ممنون دوستان

----------


## hamed70t

> من نميدونم واسه زيست كي تست بزنم...عموميا رو كه چند روز بعد خوندن و رياضي و فيزيكو شيميو همون موقع كه خوندم تست ميزنم..ولي زيستو نميدونم چكار كنم .. بايد همون موقع كه خوندم تستاشو بزنم يا بعد چند روز ؟؟ شما كي تست زيستو ميزنين ؟؟


اول کتاب درسی بعد درس نامه ، وقتی درس نامه رو خوندی یک سوم تست ها رو به عنوان تمرین بزن بعد فرداش یا جلسه ی بعدی که میخوای بخونی یک سوم بعدی رو بزن ، اگه درصد هات زیر ۸۰% هست باید دوباره مطالب رو مرور کنی ، یک سوم آخر رو هم روز های منتهی به آزمون بزن که برای تثبیت باشه

----------


## Irandokht

من خودم با فاصله ي دو روز بعد از مطالعه تست زيست ميزنم

----------


## Irandokht

ميتوني از زوج و فرد هم استفاده كني يه اين صورت كه روز اول  تست هاي زوج يك مبحث رو بزني روز ديگه تست هاي زوج اون درس رو

----------


## INFERNAL

زیست تو هر درس چندتا بخش داره میتونی بخش به بخش بخونی و چندتا دونه تست بزنی
مهم تر از اون وقتیه که فصل رو کامل بخونی بعد هر چی تست میاد تست بزنی،هر جا ام که مشکل داشتی ،بری اونجا رو بخونی

----------


## Arya3f

سلام . همون طور كه ميدوني دو نوع تست داريم تست اموزشي و زمان دار ( ازموني)
مثلا اگه نشر الگو داري تست هايي كه براشون درسنامه اورده اموزشي اند و تست هاي كنكور و سنجش و ... اش رو بايد از خودت ازمون بگيري.
تست اموزشي از اسمش معلومه ديگه يعني تست هايي كه از متن كتاب طرح شدند و در اصل دارند نكته هاي اون متن هاي كتاب رو بهت ميگن براي همين اصلا نبايد برات مهم باشه غلط زديشون يا درست چون هدف ياد گرفتنه . 
پس اول بك دور كتاب رو بخون جاهاي مهمش از نظر خودت رو كادر گذاري كن بعدش بيا اول درسنامه رو بخون بعد اون نكته هايي كه از متن دراورده و تو بهشون توجه نكرده بودي رو به كتابت اضافه كن بعد بلافاصله تست هاي فصل رو بزن و نكته هاي مهمش رو به كتاب اضافه كن بعدش بايد تا چند روز فقط متن كتاب رو كه توش نكته هارو نوشتي بخوني و تا ميتوني خودت بيشتر نكته در بيار بعدش مثلا روز سه شنبه از خودت سوالات كنكورش رو امتحان بگير درصد گيري كن بعدش ازمونت رو تحليل كن ببين چرا صد نزدي و سعي كن تو روز چهار و پنجشنبه با مرور دوباره كتاب براي ازمون جمعه اماده شي:

----------


## mohmmad.amin.v

فصل   رو کامل بخون  در حدی که یاد بگیری و تسلط نسبی داشته باشی بعد برو درسنامه  رو بخون و بعد تست بزن و جاهایی که بلد نیستی رو از رویه کتاب از  اول بخون و نکات رو  داخل کتاب بنویس و کتاب رو با نکات با دقت بخون و در آخر تست زماندار و استاندارد بزن

Sent from my HTC One 801s using Tapatalk

----------


## arasre

زیست رو کامل حفظ کنید...

----------


## Full Professor

> من نميدونم واسه زيست كي تست بزنم...عموميا رو كه چند روز بعد خوندن و رياضي و فيزيكو شيميو همون موقع كه خوندم تست ميزنم..ولي زيستو نميدونم چكار كنم .. بايد همون موقع كه خوندم تستاشو بزنم يا بعد چند روز ؟؟ شما كي تست زيستو ميزنين ؟؟


به نظرم اغلب  باید تست بزنی
اینم یه قید زیست بودا

----------


## saeedkh76

> من نميدونم واسه زيست كي تست بزنم...عموميا رو كه چند روز بعد خوندن و رياضي و فيزيكو شيميو همون موقع كه خوندم تست ميزنم..ولي زيستو نميدونم چكار كنم .. بايد همون موقع كه خوندم تستاشو بزنم يا بعد چند روز ؟؟ شما كي تست زيستو ميزنين ؟؟


زیست ببا فاصله باشه بهتره البته برای تست زیاد
بلافاصله بعد از مطالعه هم 20 30 تا تست بزنید برا تثبیت مطالب خوبه

----------


## khaan

همیشه باید هم بخونی و هم تست بزنی.

----------

